# hiring status in adco



## mahmoufouda (Mar 11, 2015)

dear all,

i'm new to this forum & i need help!
i was interviewed on 30/11/2014 & was accepted for a position of maintenance engineer got an offer & i accepted it , i cleared the medical check and sent all the documents required for approvals & got confirmation from the HR officer on 5/1/2015 of receiving everything & he told me to wait until i get my approvals & clearance, i've account on ADCO web site with a status saying under review then security process(remained so only 1 day), then application closed (since around 4 weeks), i was trying to contact them by e-mails & calls but no reply & no answer
can anyone here tell me what does it mean application closed?
is hiring on hold now days because of oil prices drop?

your replies will be highly appreciated,

thanks & regards

Mahmoud


----------



## mahmoufouda (Mar 11, 2015)

wooow 64 views & no single reply!!
i will be grateful if any1 can help..


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Maybe scroll through and see if anyone from same firm can help ??


----------



## mahmoufouda (Mar 11, 2015)

ive been digging every where but i found nothing, so if any1 had similar case or has any info about that?


----------



## mahmoufouda (Mar 11, 2015)

nobody has any idea??


----------



## Tayyub (Jul 8, 2015)

Same Matter is with me.

Status Status Change Date

Active Application	08-Apr-2015 12:11:48
Under Review	12-Apr-2015 14:49:47
Under Review	12-Apr-2015 14:50:26
Interview Process	16-Apr-2015 10:57:07
Interview Process	23-Apr-2015 14:23:31
Interview Process	23-Apr-2015 14:35:52
Employment Process	28-Apr-2015 10:36:32
Employment Process	28-Apr-2015 12:24:05
Tawteen Process	04-Jun-2015 09:53:42
Tawteen Process	04-Jun-2015 09:53:52
Security Process	04-Jun-2015 09:54:11
Medical Process	21-Jun-2015 09:22:13
Application Closed	30-Jun-2015 11:14:51

After Medical ADCO Changed the My ApplicationStatus to Application Closed.
Please Tell me Mahmoud What is done with You.
Is ADCO Call to You for Joining. or Any Other Information about this Matter.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

I wish I could help but I have no idea, hopefully the OP replies... when your situation is finalized let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Tayyub (Jul 8, 2015)

Today Adco Changed again Status

Security Process 09-Jul-2015 08:35:10 
Security Process 09-Jul-2015 08:36:43 
Application Closed 09-Jul-2015 11:00:21


----------



## Tayyub (Jul 8, 2015)

Butt Application Closed Status is Horror able Status.
Please tell me any body what is means of application status closed.


----------



## Tayyub (Jul 8, 2015)

Adco Reject My Profile Due to Medical Problem.
Appliction Closed means You r unfit for Job due to any reason


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feed back and good luck in other opportunities. You will find something good. 



Tayyub said:


> Adco Reject My Profile Due to Medical Problem.
> Appliction Closed means You r unfit for Job due to any reason


----------

